# Purple HM/White-gold CT cross



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Sire (King Candy)









Dame (not actually pictured, she has gold rays and the rest of her is as white as this girl who is also mine)









Decided to mix things up with King Candy's spawn. Hoping that these eggs stick.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Both parents have been removed. A purely experimental spawn; going to try some of Pablo Robles methods.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

It isnt looking good. Still a lot of eggs.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder if placing eggs in large test tube and having an airstone in it could be used as an artificial method as well... Hope your eggs hatch soon.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I think they were unfertilized rather than dead viable.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

oh.... that is unfortunate.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That bites... will you try again? they are really nice fish.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Probably.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Well, that's good. Would be cool if you got a lavander butterfly out of it.

I'm assuming the male is a halfmoon and the female is a crowntail.

So you'll probably end up with some half suns. You really don't see a lot of them.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> Well, that's good. Would be cool if you got a lavander butterfly out of it.
> 
> I'm assuming the male is a halfmoon and the female is a crowntail.
> 
> So you'll probably end up with some half suns. You really don't see a lot of them.


Uncommon variety... that's y I've been trying 2 spawn Jade (HM) & Vada (DRCT) 4 a while now!! LOL. U can follow my spawn log, but pics may not b possible anytime soon. This is my 3rd attempt with these 2, and as much as I would love 2 share spawn pics, I sorta 4got my login 4 photobucket so can't upload rite now :-(


----------

